# Oven exploded!!! Need recommendation :)



## ninjowned (Apr 14, 2010)

Recently my father's oven exploded, or rather, the element did. This is the second time it has happened so he is in the market for a new oven. The glass door also shattered once.

After doing a lot of research online it's hard to get many good reviews, takes, and experiences that people have regarding each oven/brand. I figure, who better to ask than someone who works on things like this! While we have some idea, more is appreciated :]

Basically looking for general advice on brands and even specific models if possible.

Price: $600-900

Use:

Oven will be used 4-7 days a week except during summer where it will be 1-3. Used for cooking meat for dinner and lots of baking (cakes, cookies, biscotti, etc.)

The range will be used at the very least once a day. My father is retired and cooks dinner for the family pretty much every night. It also gets used in the morning for oatmeal or eggs.

Wants, needs, and limitations:
Electric is our only option. Do not want a GE as we've had bad experiences with them, but will still take them into consideration. Self-clean is an option he wants (preferably steam). Want a convection oven with at least 5.3cu ft or larger, freestanding. 

Since he is retired and enjoys cooking/baking the oven will get used a lot!

Thanks again!


----------



## web monkey (Jan 18, 2007)

ninjowned said:


> Recently my father's oven exploded, or rather, the element did. This is the second time it has happened so he is in the market for a new oven. The glass door also shattered once.
> 
> After doing a lot of research online it's hard to get many good reviews, takes, and experiences that people have regarding each oven/brand. I figure, who better to ask than someone who works on things like this! While we have some idea, more is appreciated :]


Heating elements fail when they're the 
Wrong voltage element; Some elements are available for lower and higher voltage ratings ranging from 220V-250V. If the replacement is a 220V element and he happens to have 240V or higher, it's life will be dramatically shortened.
Wrong part; Installing a fits-all" element and/or bending it to fit shortens it's life and can weaken it, depending on where and how much it's bent.
Used improperly; If he's using it as a space heater, it won't last long.
I'd be willing to bet that if you had the oven serviced and replaced the heating element with the actual correct part number from the original manufacturer, made sure they used the correct voltage element, and if he wasn't using it to heat the kitchen, that it would last for a very long time.

Terry


----------

